# Striscioni contro Donnarumma in Polonia.



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

Come già anticipato ieri, sono stati appostati degli striscioni dietro la porta del traditore, con la scritta Dollarumma in rossonero. 

*Lanciate banconote (false, ovviamente) contro Donnarumma durante la partita.
*

Foto al secondo post.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)




----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

Dollarumma è nato qui su prima ancora che succedesse tutto il casino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2017)

*Lo striscione è stato fatto rimuovere.*


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dollarumma è nato qui su prima ancora che succedesse tutto il casino.



Buonasera Admin. Ho sentito anche dei cori tipo Donnarumma uomo di m. L'arte di mettersi nella m. da solo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Lo striscione è stato fatto rimuovere.*



Ma perché?!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Ce li ha dietro,gli avranno detto di tutto


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli hanno tirato dei coriandoli a quel pagliaccio


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché?!



Verosimilmente lo staff della nazionale ha chiesto alla security di levarlo.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2017)

Pensate cosa succederà quando verrà a giocare a San Siro da avversario..


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli hanno lanciato i soldi in campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifosi che lanciano FITOCOPIE DI SOLDI hahahahaha


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Gli hanno tirato dei coriandoli a quel pagliaccio



Ed è solo l'inizio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Giugno 2017)

Lanciate in campo fotocopie di banconote


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Gli hanno tirato dei coriandoli a quel pagliaccio



*Erano soldi finti.*


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Gli hanno tirato dei coriandoli a quel pagliaccio


Dollari finti,dicono ahahahah


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

Banconote fotocopiate


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2017)

Amo i miei tifosi


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2017)

*Gli stessi tifosi responsabili dello striscione hanno lanciato finte banconote al Traditore.*


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli stanno lanciando finte banconote.. Un po' onestamente mi spiace.. se questo ragazzo non si fosse messo in mano a quel procuratore maledetto ora saremmo qui a osannarlo. Peccato gigio, ci ho tanto sperato che potessi essere la nuova bandiera di questo milan


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Eeeeh ma sono sicuro che Montella non avrà problemi a farlo giocare


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Sicuro non avrà letto i 90.000 insulti sul profilo instagram... ma lo striscione i cori li ha sentiti.. mal voluto non è mai troppo. Piu ami... più odi. E noi eravamo innamorati pazzi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Sto male


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2017)

eroi: semplicemente EROI  

dollari in campo con i raccattapalle che li raccolgono 
schifoso maiale, guarda, ammira cosa ti aspetta.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Gli hanno tirato dei coriandoli a quel pagliaccio



Sono fotocopie di dollari... LOL


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli tirano pure pezzi di carta al pezzo di M mado  idoli, continuate così fino al 95esimo


----------



## chicagousait (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli stanno lanciando e dicendo di tutto. Sarà una passeggiata di salute il suo ultimo anno al milan se nn viene venduto


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Non so se avete visto la faccia che ha fatto quando l'hanno inquadrato. Non resisterà più di due settimane l'anno prossimo. Altro che fregarsene per un anno.


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Bellissimo. Ed è solo l inizio..
L inizio della fine!


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come già anticipato ieri, sono stati appostati degli striscioni dietro la porta del traditore, con la scritta Dollarumma in rossonero.
> 
> *Lanciate banconote (false, ovviamente) contro Donnarumma durante la partita.
> *
> ...



Aggiornato


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

A me comincia a fare pena


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)




----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Milan club polonia...idoli.
Sommerso da banconote.


----------



## Kaw (18 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Gli stessi tifosi responsabili dello striscione hanno lanciato finte banconote al Traditore.*


Chi l'avrebbe mai pensato solo un mese fa?
Che amarezza...


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Gli stanno lanciando finte banconote.. Un po' onestamente mi spiace.. se questo ragazzo non si fosse messo in mano a quel procuratore maledetto ora saremmo qui a osannarlo. Peccato gigio, ci ho tanto sperato che potessi essere la nuova bandiera di questo milan


Anche a me sotto sotto un pochino spiace perché è solo un ragazzino, ma nella vita ogni comportamento ha una conseguenza e questo è quello che si merita. Anzi il bello deve ancora venire.


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A me comincia a fare pena



Concordo. Alla fine è solo un ragazzo. La punizione l'ha già avuta perdendo l'affetto di tutti i tifosi in questi giorni e dovendo stare in tribuna l'anno prossimo. Ogni cosa in più mi sembra eccessiva.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Giugno 2017)

Zero dispiacere, chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2017)

ahaha oddio li adoro quelli che hanno fatto questo  .


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A me comincia a fare pena


Purtroppo bisogna essere spietati, come lui non si é fatto problemi ad esserlo con noi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Un semplice Milan Club polacco... immagina S.Siro mercenario!


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>






Devono sommergerlo di insulti, deve scoppiare!

E questo è solo l'inizio...


----------



## ralf (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



lmao


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma sono impazziti? Quelle banconote potevano uccidere, lanciandogliele... Qui Raiola trascina tutti in tribunale come promesso...


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Gli stanno lanciando finte banconote.. Un po' onestamente mi spiace.. se questo ragazzo non si fosse messo in mano a quel procuratore maledetto ora saremmo qui a osannarlo. Peccato gigio, ci ho tanto sperato che potessi essere la nuova bandiera di questo milan





Victorss ha scritto:


> Anche a me sotto sotto un pochino spiace perché è solo un ragazzino, ma nella vita ogni comportamento ha una conseguenza e questo è quello che si merita. Anzi il bello deve ancora venire.





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Alla fine è solo un ragazzo. La punizione l'ha già avuta perdendo l'affetto di tutti i tifosi in questi giorni e dovendo stare in tribuna l'anno prossimo. Ogni cosa in più mi sembra eccessiva.



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Deve vergognarsi e soffrire le cose peggiori che esistano al mondo!


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Giusto cosi... Con tutto il mondo che sta guardando sarà un ottimo esempio per le future generazioni, in tutti i settori, non solo in campo calcistico. Ottima pubblicità anche per raiola, credo che qualsiasi calciatore prima di affidargli la procura da oggi ci penserà mooolto a lungo


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A me comincia a fare pena



Non diciamo eresie per favore, questo deve essere solo l'anti-antipasto


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

Micidiale sia accaduto in polonia, micidiale.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (18 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Giugno 2017)

già il cappello davanti a questi tifosi! 

dollarumma infame!


----------



## centopercento (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo



vabbè lo sfotto con le banconote finte non è così cattivo dai, ci puo stare


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Purtroppo bisogna essere spietati, come lui non si é fatto problemi ad esserlo con noi.



Mi spiacerebbe parecchio che diventasse un vero e proprio accanimento, tutto qui. Giusto che paghi, ci mancherebbe altro, però credo che il messaggio sia abbastanza chiaro già così


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mi spiacerebbe parecchio che diventasse un vero e proprio accanimento, tutto qui. Giusto che paghi, ci mancherebbe altro, però credo che il messaggio sia abbastanza chiaro già così



Tutto sommato si tratta di una contestazione civile dai.
Cosa pretendeva? Un accoglienza da re?
Più ami, più odi. E su di lui c'erano grosse aspettative...


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pensate cosa succederà quando verrà a giocare a San Siro da avversario..



Non solo a San Siro. 
Io non ho mai visto una tale avversione a un giocatore da parte di tifosi di altre squadre.


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

centopercento ha scritto:


> vabbè lo sfotto con le banconote finte non è così cattivo dai, ci puo stare



Forse sarò io ad essere troppo buono allora


----------



## bonvo74 (18 Giugno 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ma sono impazziti? Quelle banconote potevano uccidere, lanciandogliele... Qui Raiola trascina tutti in tribunale come promesso...



Raiola ha già provveduto a far arrestare chi le ha tirate, sono stati condannati a 50 anni di galera dalla cassazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come già anticipato ieri, sono stati appostati degli striscioni dietro la porta del traditore, con la scritta Dollarumma in rossonero.
> 
> *Lanciate banconote (false, ovviamente) contro Donnarumma durante la partita.
> *
> ...



Mah.. secondo me vi state "esaltando" per il nulla.

Ma secondo voi a lui frega qualcosa? Questo dentra la sua testa dirà "Si si voi intanto siete dei pezzenti, io guadagno milionio mentre voi vi alzate alle 5 per lavorare"


----------



## Milo (18 Giugno 2017)

M'inchino a questi geni!!

E siamo troppo buoni perché sei un bambino!!!


----------



## neoxes (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. secondo me vi state "esaltando" per il nulla.
> 
> Ma secondo voi a lui frega qualcosa? Questo dentra la sua testa dirà "Si si voi intanto siete dei pezzenti, io guadagno milionio mentre voi vi alzate alle 5 per lavorare"



La dignità non la puoi comprare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mi spiacerebbe parecchio che diventasse un vero e proprio accanimento, tutto qui. Giusto che paghi, ci mancherebbe altro, però credo che il messaggio sia abbastanza chiaro già così



sarà un accanimento.. la sua presenza porta a questo.. 
e io mi son fatto tue risate.. al lancio delle banconote si è visto la reazione di stizza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

Piu soffre, piu godo.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mi spiacerebbe parecchio che diventasse un vero e proprio accanimento, tutto qui. Giusto che paghi, ci mancherebbe altro, però credo che il messaggio sia abbastanza chiaro già così



Per niente, deve essere un calvario tutto l'anno, deve vergognarsi finché campa.
Deve diventare il simbolo del calcio marcio, un monito per tutti i futuri baby-fenomeni in cerca di soldi facili.
Il calcio può darti fama e soldi, ma se non ti comporti bene devi pagare un prezzo altissimo con la gente la cui passione alimenta tutta la giostra.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. secondo me vi state "esaltando" per il nulla.
> 
> Ma secondo voi a lui frega qualcosa? Questo dentra la sua testa dirà "Si si voi intanto siete dei pezzenti, io guadagno milionio mentre voi vi alzate alle 5 per lavorare"



Per ora non guadagna ancora milioni


----------



## Tizio (18 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> M'inchino a questi geni!!



Assolutamente! Spero di becchare una squadra polacca in Europa, si meritano l'opportunità di vedere una partita del nuovo Milan a casa loro dopo oggi!


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

Uno striscione con scritto Dollarumma e un lancio di false banconote mi sembrano gesti tanto goliardici quanto innocui, personalmente non ci vedo nulla di esagerato (manco lo avessero insultato o gli avessero puntato i laser agli occhi )


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

DOLLARumma sembrava molto dispiaciuto... le banconote voleva raccoglierle lui


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mi spiacerebbe parecchio che diventasse un vero e proprio accanimento, tutto qui. Giusto che paghi, ci mancherebbe altro, però credo che il messaggio sia abbastanza chiaro già così



Concordo. L'accanimento invece lo vedrei bene contro qualcun altro molto più grasso e viscido, a mio parere vero burattinaio e responsabile di tutto quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. secondo me vi state "esaltando" per il nulla.
> 
> Ma secondo voi a lui frega qualcosa? Questo dentra la sua testa dirà "Si si voi intanto siete dei pezzenti, io guadagno milionio mentre voi vi alzate alle 5 per lavorare"



Sicuro? Io credo invece che lui stia cercando un modo per farli smettere. Inizia a non poterne più. Ne sono sicuro. Nessuno riesce a sopportare milioni di persone che ti insultano così. Con questo non dico che tornerà sulla sua scelta o altro, ma secondo me tutte queste reazioni lo stanno distruggendo. E lui è il primo a rendersene conto.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un semplice Milan Club polacco... immagina S.Siro mercenario!



Quando faranno il confronto tra la nostra accoglienza per Dollarumma e quella dei catalani per Figo... La testa di maiale in campo sembrerà una dichiarazione d amore...


----------



## beleno (18 Giugno 2017)

Il ragazzo ha fatto una scelta, che va rispettata. Tutte queste cose sono un po' tristi e anche sbagliate secondo me.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Giugno 2017)

Bene cosi nessuna pietà per i traditori. Si e messo contro milioni di tifosi. Ci sono bambini che stanno piangendo per gigio. Milioni di sue maglie da buttare. Lui e il ***** non hanno ancora capito cosa hanno fatto.

Poteva essere un campione trasversale amato da tutte le tifoserie. Ha deciso invece di essere un mercenario e sara ripagato come si deve


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2017)

Chissà se il "miglior agente del mondo" sta guardando la partita...


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Giugno 2017)

Godo infame


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2017)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Concordo. L'accanimento invece lo vedrei bene contro qualcun altro molto più grasso e viscido, a mio parere vero burattinaio e responsabile di tutto quello che sta succedendo.



Concordo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando faranno il confronto tra la nostra accoglienza per Dollarumma e quella dei catalani per Figo... *La testa di maiale in campo sembrerà una dichiarazione d amore...*



Speriamo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

beleno ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha fatto una scelta, che va rispettata. Tutte queste cose sono un po' tristi e anche sbagliate secondo me.



I tifosi sono liberi di mostrare il proprio dissenso, non hanno fatto nulla di male, sono gesti goliardici.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco chi è dispiaciuto, se uno dimostra di essere un traditore, un infame, che un mese fa bacia la maglia ed un mese dopo sputa sulla società senza la quale sarebbe ancora in primavera, senza mostrare un minimo di riconoscenza si merita questo è altro...questo non ha capito che la nomea di viscido, infame e traditore lo accompagnerà per tutta la carriera e anche oltre...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli hanno lanciato pezzi di carta, mica bottigliette di vetro o petardi.. Protesta efficace ma civilissima. S. Siro sara' molto piu' rumorosa, giusto che si abitui.


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I tifosi sono liberi di mostrare il proprio dissenso, non hanno fatto nulla di male, sono gesti goliardici.


Ma poi non è vero che la scelta va rispettata, ha preso in giro i tifosi che lo amavano per mesi e in questi giorni non ha detto una parola nascondendosi dietro al suo procuratore. 
Ha giocato coi sentimenti dei tifosi e sportivamente ha fatto una vigliaccata alla società che l ha lanciato. 
Quello che ha fatto è una vergogna per tutto il mondo dello sport.
Va rispettata un par di ciuffoli.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

beleno ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha fatto una scelta, che va rispettata. Tutte queste cose sono un po' tristi e anche sbagliate secondo me.



E un professionista. Nel suo lavoro puoi essere applaudito per 90 minuti come puoi essere fischiato per 90 minuti. In questo momento prende in un anno quello che prendo in 8 anni. Quando firmerà a 5 mln prenderà in un anno quello che prendo in 200 anni.
Si diverte a giocare a pallone e non dovrebbe essere fischiato perché poverino ha solo 18 anni... ma andasse a cag... da parte mia solo fischi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Questo è niente.
Non capisco le persone che si rattristano per un vigliacco del genere, l'unico modo per cambiare qualcosa in questo sport sono proprio questo genere di cose, e invece leggo di gente che addirittura è triste per una persona del genere.
Mi aspetto ben altro quando questo pagliaccio rientrerà a Milano, dovrà essere 1 anno di inferno.
A me non è che abbia esaltato più di tanto in fondo, secondo me nel girone di ritorno ci ha fatto perdere pure diversi punti, ma mi ha dato un enorme fastidio il fatto che si sia messo a baciare la maglia e a fare dichiarazioni ridicole sull'essere tifoso e quant'altro, per poi comportarsi come un pezzente arrecandoci un danno economico incredibile.
Per quanto riguarda il danno tecnico non mi straccio le vesti, come ho detto non mi ha mai particolarmente esaltato.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Giugno 2017)

Godo sacco di concime!

Il prossimo anno non vanno fuori corso le monetine di rame? Dovremmo farne incetta, trovarci allo stadio e poi lanciarle sul "caro" mercenario...

Ci vediamo a S. Siro melma!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando faranno il confronto tra la nostra accoglienza per Dollarumma e quella dei catalani per Figo... La testa di maiale in campo sembrerà una dichiarazione d amore...



Vedremo


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Giugno 2017)

Credo che sotto sotto stia cominciando a capire la cavolata che ha fatto

Comunque spero non si vada mai oltre queste goliardate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pensate cosa succederà quando verrà a giocare a San Siro da avversario..


Le pietre gli devono lanciare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A me comincia a fare pena


Pena? Lo voglio vedere parare nel Tuttocuoio; la sua carriera deve fallire miseramente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pena? Lo voglio vedere parare nel Tuttocuoio; la sua carriera deve fallire miseramente.



.
Spero faccia la fine del fratello.


----------



## Superpippo80 (18 Giugno 2017)

Gli dovevano lanciare motoseghe accese


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. secondo me vi state "esaltando" per il nulla.
> 
> Ma secondo voi a lui frega qualcosa? Questo dentra la sua testa dirà "Si si voi intanto siete dei pezzenti, io guadagno milionio mentre voi vi alzate alle 5 per lavorare"




In realtà gli frega eccome. A parole non frega mai a nessuno, ma i fatti sono ben altri. Basta vedere come i vari vip e star di turno sclerano per qualche commento idiota sui vari social network. Vorrebbero sembrare indifferenti, ma non lo sono per niente. 

C'è gente anche affermata di hollywood che è andata pure in depressione per "l'odio dei social". 

Vista la sua giovane età la cosa influenzerà pesantemente la sua serenità.


----------



## Superpippo80 (18 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà gli frega eccome. A parole non frega mai a nessuno, ma i fatti sono ben altri. Basta vedere come i vari vip e star di turno sclerano per qualche commento idiota sui vari social network. Vorrebbero sembrare indifferenti, ma non lo sono per niente.
> 
> C'è gente anche affermata di hollywood che è andata pure in depressione per "l'odio dei social".
> 
> Vista la sua giovane età la cosa influenzerà pesantemente la sua serenità.



Speriamo. In psicoanalisi deve finire.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pena? Lo voglio vedere parare nel Tuttocuoio; la sua carriera deve fallire miseramente.




Anche se diventerà il più forte portiere della storia l'etichetta di uomo di m, di mercenario, di traditore non l'abbandonerà mai, nemmeno quando smetterà...se poi starà sempre col suino penso che di "amici" se ne farà ancora tanti...


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come già anticipato ieri, sono stati appostati degli striscioni dietro la porta del traditore, con la scritta Dollarumma in rossonero.
> 
> *Lanciate banconote (false, ovviamente) contro Donnarumma durante la partita.
> *
> ...



ahahah grandi!!


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà gli frega eccome. A parole non frega mai a nessuno, ma i fatti sono ben altri. Basta vedere come i vari vip e star di turno sclerano per qualche commento idiota sui vari social network. Vorrebbero sembrare indifferenti, ma non lo sono per niente.
> 
> C'è gente anche affermata di hollywood che è andata pure in depressione per "l'odio dei social".
> 
> Vista la sua giovane età la cosa influenzerà pesantemente la sua serenità.



magari e' uno psicopatico privo di emozioni e la cosa non mi stupirebbe.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2017)

Sto male.

Sto ignorante schifoso ha unito in maniera incredibile tutta la tifoseria e la società in un colpo solo.

Pezzente scemo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà gli frega eccome. A parole non frega mai a nessuno, ma i fatti sono ben altri. Basta vedere come i vari vip e star di turno sclerano per qualche commento idiota sui vari social network. Vorrebbero sembrare indifferenti, ma non lo sono per niente.
> 
> C'è gente anche affermata di hollywood che è andata pure in depressione per "l'odio dei social".
> 
> Vista la sua giovane età la cosa influenzerà pesantemente la sua serenità.


Esatto. Buffon cadde in depressione, da beniamino del pubblico; figurati cosa potrebbe accadere al bamboccio... poi certo, magari si rivela robocop e tiene botta, ma spero con tutto il cuore che ne risenta psicologicamente.
L'importante, però, è che non si smetta mai di insultarlo; non facciamo come con Higuaìn, per il quale è finita a tarallucci e vino.
Per il resto della sua carriera dev'essere insultato e l'anno prossimo dovrà vivere un anno d'inferno, ma per quello confido che i consigli arrivino dall'alto, direttamente da quelli con gli occhi a mandorla, dei quali le torture sono famose in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> magari e' uno psicopatico privo di emozioni e la cosa non mi stupirebbe.



Tutto può essere. Mi auguro abbia un crollo psicologico e diventi come il Dida post petardo


----------



## Heaven (18 Giugno 2017)

Quello che si merita.


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Sicuro non avrà letto i 90.000 insulti sul profilo instagram... ma lo striscione i cori li ha sentiti.. mal voluto non è mai troppo. *Piu ami... più odi. E noi eravamo innamorati pazzi...*



this.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2017)

*Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*


----------



## Heaven (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Frasi ad effetto senza alcun senso. Un vero tifoso immagino che avrebbe applaudito per salutarlo no?


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*




Già, finti come quelli che aveva mister Bee.......


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

A fine partita striscione "Infame, Tifosi Milan Club Polonia ti $$$aluta"


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Dai, che stiamo ancora aspettando l'arrivo di Mister Bee ad Arcore..


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A fine partita striscione "Infame, Tifosi Milan Club Polonia ti $$$aluta"


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Qua ha sbagliato, secondo me. Non capisco perchè debba essere così provocatore.


----------



## sballotello (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



rimettiti nella cuccia, servo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Ho visto il tweet, ha ricevuto na valanga di risposte a tema. L'hanno inculato a sangue


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Giugno 2017)

Indubbiamente godo moderatamente....avrei preferito però striscioni e cori per fargli capire cosa si è perso...fargli capire che gli volevamo bene...solo cosi avrebbe avuto davvero dei rimorsi


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Allora tu che sei uomo vero li restituisci te i 60 milioni di euro alla nuova
società del Milan per la mancata vendita dopo la furbata del panzone e
del lercio?


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Giugno 2017)

willy wonka ha scritto:


>



immensi!!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Ma questo non era quello che, nonostante avesse ragione, si era fatto penetrare con gioia ed in silenzio da Galliani per la storia dei paganti/spettatori ecc... dopo Milan - Zurigo?

Madonna parlano proprio tutti eh...


----------



## medjai (18 Giugno 2017)

Raiola ha chiesto una percentuale delle false banconote


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimo Milan Club Polonia... io sotto sotto spero Gigio si penta e chieda scusa.. ma bisogna esser razionali.. gli sta bene è un bimbo viziato e deve essere massacrato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come già anticipato ieri, sono stati appostati degli striscioni dietro la porta del traditore, con la scritta Dollarumma in rossonero.
> 
> *Lanciate banconote (false, ovviamente) contro Donnarumma durante la partita.
> *
> ...



Spero non dorma la notte, le notti, tutte quelle da qui al suo ultimo giorno a Milano, con il terrore di conoscere cosa lo aspetterà se resterà un anno al Milan. Sogni d'oro verme! E ricordati che mentre tu e la tua famiglia soffrite, ed è così, il tuo procuratore gioisce e si lecca i baffi: complimenti per la scelta. Sei una disgrazia per chiunque abbia un briciolo di dignità e amor proprio.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Vai a dirlo in diretta TV su Juve channel/Sky invece di fare il leone da tastiera. Ma scommetto che ti piace di più farti strappare il microfono di mano da Galliani e piegarti a 90. Perisci schifezza umana.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Spero non dorma la notte, le notti, tutte quelle da qui al suo ultimo giorno a Milano, con il terrore di conoscere cosa lo aspetterà se resterà un anno al Milan. Sogni d'oro verme! E ricordati che mentre tu e la tua famiglia soffrite, ed è così, il tuo procuratore gioisce e si lecca i baffi: complimenti per la scelta. Sei una disgrazia per chiunque abbia un briciolo di dignità e amor proprio.



Come non darti ragione caro. Picchiarello99 ha perso il suo sorriso smagliante della settimana scorsa. Ingrato, infame allo stato puro. Adesso, Raviola deve sbrigarsi e portare 60 70 cucuzze .

La musica è cambiata. Adesso sono loro ad essere sotto pressione. Il tempo passa, il raduno si avvicina e Milano sembra un inferno a cielo aperto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Sti schiavi hanno una paura che non giochi nemmeno un minuto la prossima stagione....


Speriamo sia fondata


----------



## Mic (18 Giugno 2017)

Onestamente quel ghigno che ha mi è sempre sembrato malefico, ora sembra facile da dire ma l'ho sempre pensato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

#dollarumma è entrato nei trend twitter 

Lo schifano TUTTI, non solo i milanisti, il 90% di chi segue il calcio lo schifa. 

Presa ora da twitter


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Tra quelli che li raccoglievano hanno avvistato anche il tuo mr.bee


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2017)

A chi invoca rispetto per donnarumma, dico un bel "Ma anche no"

Con questo buonismo bisogna finirla, la sua decisione non va rispettata, lui non va ne rispettato ne capito.
Il calcio è un gioco ma ci sono in ballo i sentimenti di milioni e milioni di persone.
Il male che ha fatto alla gente se lo becca con gli interessi, ed è giusto che sia così.
Altro che civiltà e altre palle.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Raiola ha chiesto una percentuale delle false banconote


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2017)

Da sta vicenda comunque ne esce male anche raiola. Non ricordo un clamore mediatico simile. Pure all'estero se ne parla, cioè incredibile.

Questo è per capire anche la forza del Milan a livello globale nonostante gli anni e anni di schifo cosmico


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Ora ho un motivo in più per amare il popolo polacco (che già stimavo)


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Raiola ha chiesto una percentuale delle false banconote



M'hai fatto morire


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Questo è sempre stato il peggiore di tutti.
Arrogante, faccia da uomo inutile, marionetta incredibile.
"Uomo" piccolo ed inutile come la ******** di suo padre quando è nato


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Forse sarò io ad essere troppo buono allora



si sei troppo buono ....mi sembra di capire che per te finsice qui ... e amici come prima .....


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> si sei troppo buono ....mi sembra di capire che per te finsice qui ... e amici come prima .....



ma anche no, semplice indifferenza, non merita nulla di più


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2017)

beleno ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha fatto una scelta, che va rispettata. Tutte queste cose sono un po' tristi e anche sbagliate secondo me.



Forse sei un po all oscuro di quanto è accaduto .....


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Epici,dico solo questo!


----------



## ignaxio (19 Giugno 2017)

Questi comunque per sicurezza raccolgono


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2017)

Eroi...

Prendiamo Camillo Glik solo per rendere onore al loro popolo (e magari per fargli trovare lungo in qualche mischia in allenamento).

Comunque:
A. Alciato maledetto (questo lavorava anche a Milan Channel)
B. Dopo queste scene vhe rinforzanoil nostro ego rossonero restiamo però certi che il pizzopanzone lo porterà sicuramenteai gobbi..


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

*Bargiggia: "Com'è possibile che la Rai durante la partita U21 intervista il dg della FIGC Uva e l'allenatore Di Biagio senza chiedere della contestazione a Donnarumma? E io pago."
*


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Tifosi finti come i dollari che hanno lanciato"*



Alciato ha ancora paura che galliani lo faccia licenziare....giornalista che vale meno di zero..sterco secco come tutta sky sport


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Eroi...
> 
> Prendiamo Camillo Glik solo per rendere onore al loro popolo (e magari per fargli trovare lungo in qualche mischia in allenamento).
> 
> ...



Io l'ho avuto per una decina d'anni quel canale. Era ospite qualche volta ma non ricordo che ci abbia mai lavorato.

In ogni caso chi parla di ragazzino, si ok ma ricordiamoci che a 18 anni si vota, si è chiamati ad esprimersi per cose più importanti.


----------



## Doctore (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: "Com'è possibile che la Rai durante la partita U21 intervista il dg della FIGC Uva e l'allenatore Di Biagio senza chiedere della contestazione a Donnarumma? E io pago."
> *



ehhh come mai??


----------

